# Santa Picture!!



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Monty got his picture taken with Santa today. Lets just say, he wasn't a big fan. After it was done the Santa said "He's strong!" :rofl: Poor guy got his arm workout for the day!









He was also mad when we went straight back to the groomers to get his nails cut and grinded


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry for the horrible quality, its a pic of a pic


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL cute! I love the one ear up/one down disheveled look! Looks like he's pulling Santa...


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

They emailed me the other pics they got


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How cute!
Memories!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Those are great!! :becky:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I love them! He's adorable!

My monsters had their pics taken with Santa today too!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is such a handsome boy! I will get my Santa Pictures back this week. Hope they turned out as good as yours did.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Cute :thumb:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the one of him yawning. He looks less than impressed.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think he's pretty darn cute myself ;-)




Herzo said:


> Love the one of him yawning. He looks less than impressed.


He was even less impressed when we went straight back to the groomers to get his nails done. Haha


----------

